# New Outbackers



## RandyJ (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello All!

We finally bought a camper after a lot of looking and checking things out. We owned a little older and smaller camper before. Last Tuesday we got a very nice 2005 Outback 25rss. We have two children and we just loved the layout and the fact that our camper grows five feet when we park it and pull out the rear slide. We stayed in it the first 3 nights we had it and loved everything but the mattress...lol. Look forward to years of fun with the kids.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Welcome to the site!!! Congrats on your purchase and we wish you many happy days of travel and camping.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to Outbackers!!!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

WELCOME TO THE SITE!
And yes, I know what you mean about that mattress. One of the first things we did was get a 3" memory foam topper. Made a BIG difference!


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

Congrats on your purchase and welcome to Outbackers. May you have many happy trails with your camper.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

RandyJ said:


> Hello All!
> 
> We finally bought a camper after a lot of looking and checking things out. We owned a little older and smaller camper before. Last Tuesday we got a very nice 2005 Outback 25rss. We have two children and we just loved the layout and the fact that our camper grows five feet when we park it and pull out the rear slide. We stayed in it the first 3 nights we had it and loved everything but the mattress...lol. Look forward to years of fun with the kids.


RandyJ,
Congrats on the new to Outback. Feel free to ask any model specific questions, I have the same year 25RSS.
Welcome to Outbackers!
crunchman


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

RandyJ said:


> Hello All!
> 
> We finally bought a camper after a lot of looking and checking things out. We owned a little older and smaller camper before. Last Tuesday we got a very nice 2005 Outback 25rss. We have two children and we just loved the layout and the fact that our camper grows five feet when we park it and pull out the rear slide. We stayed in it the first 3 nights we had it and loved everything but the mattress...lol. Look forward to years of fun with the kids.


RandyJ,
Congrats on the new to Outback. Feel free to ask any model specific questions, I have the same year 25RSS.
Welcome to Outbackers!
crunchman


----------



## RandyJ (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone. We just got back from a two day stay in Abilene. Had a great time and got to watch a heck of a cold front blow in.


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats on your new purchase. I have a 250rs which i believe is the newer version of yours. I love it. I am sure you will enjoy many wonderful times in your TT.


----------

